# Need article with phimosis pics



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Help! I'm doing a presentation on Wednesday, and I can't remember where to find the article that shows two pictures of phimosis, one the normal physiological type that kind of pooches out like a spout, and the other than shows a fibrous hole.

If anyone knows what I'm talking about, PLEASE post the link here!

Thanks, Gillian


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/...w10610_fm.html ?


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

That's it! Thanks, Jen!

Gillian


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
Help! I'm doing a presentation on Wednesday, and I can't remember where to find the article that shows two pictures of phimosis, one the normal physiological type that kind of pooches out like a spout, and the other than shows a fibrous hole.

If anyone knows what I'm talking about, PLEASE post the link here!

Thanks, Gillian

How did your presentation go?

What causes the abnormal condition in the picture below the normal one?

This concerns me. I thought children couldn't be dx with phomsis since they're not retractable anyways.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
How did your presentation go?

What causes the abnormal condition in the picture below the normal one?

This concerns me. I thought children couldn't be dx with phomsis since they're not retractable anyways.


There is always a pathology for phimosis that is not normal congenital phimosis. That can be long term untreated infections or it can be physical trauma which is almost always a well meaning parent forcibly retracting the foreskin to clean inside. The real problem is that few American doctors can distinguish between the two and most often diagnose the normal condition as the pathological condition.

There is a difference in appearance as shown in the pictures. The physician should also query the parent about past medical issues and symptoms and about the parent's cleaning practices. If there have been no long term problems and the parent has not been retracting to clean, the physician should assume that the condition is normal congenital phimosis and will resolve with no outside intervention when the time comes.

.


----------



## colaga (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's another good photo!!









(Figure 1 at the bottom of the page)http://www.cfpc.ca/cfp/2007/Mar/vol5...ew-leonard.asp


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh God. My son's penis looks like the "true" phimosis pictures. It looks just like that. I thought it was fine.







:

I posted on here about his ped wanting me to take him to a urologist after his 9 month visit. I didn't because he seems to urinate fine etc.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiamiMami* 
Oh God. My son's penis looks like the "true" phimosis pictures. It looks just like that. I thought it was fine.







:

I posted on here about his ped wanting me to take him to a urologist after his 9 month visit. I didn't because he seems to urinate fine etc.

Think of it this way mama...the treatments for your son if has phimosis involve stretching exercises and steroid creams. NOne of those things you would want to do until later on in his life. If his foreksin is so tight that there are urination and pain issues, you can start the steriod cream after taking him to a urologist. But, for now, he's probably just fine.

Or, if you feel worried, take him in and be ready to demand the therapies mentioned above, as you will probably run into a "circumcise him" doctor...at least the chances are high







:


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Is anyone else disturbed by the doctor retracting the foreskin?

What in the world? Why is he doing that? Retracting an infant is whats causing the scar tissue which in turn could cause phimosis!

Liam (7mo) and Jaden's (when he was an infant) foreskin would only open when the urine was flowing from the body. Then it clamps shut when they were finished. Thats the purpose of the foreskin. The fener (is that right?) band, very tip is a sphincter. It opens when its necessary and shuts tight when its suppose to. All for the sake of protecting the meatus.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiamiMami* 
Oh God. My son's penis looks like the "true" phimosis pictures. It looks just like that. I thought it was fine.







:

I posted on here about his ped wanting me to take him to a urologist after his 9 month visit. I didn't because he seems to urinate fine etc.

As long as your ds is urinating just fine I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

MiamiMami, is it because of the caption that says _This foreskin shows the dome configuration of a boy with "true" phimosis_ ? If that's what you mean, I think it's nothing to worry about. That picture used to make me a bit anxious too (and then I'd brush it off because my ds urinates fine!) The 'dome' they're talking about looked similar to my son's penis. But his penis was such a little thing sticking out there, it couldn't really help being rounded!







Now that he's turning 3, it's grown in length and doesn't look that way anymore.

I think the retraction is very disturbing, it makes me feel ill.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Ds's does look exactly like the 2nd pic. I had no idea it wasn't the norm. And he is not small at all, so I don't think its that. I guess now I understand why his ped freaked out about it.

I'm just gonna sit tight and see what happens with time. It doesn't seem to bother him. Of course I would try anything to avoid circ if a problem should arise.

I take him in for his 1 year well baby next week. I am expecting his ped to push the urologist visit again. I am searching for a new ped.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

The opening of my older son's foreskin was literally the size of a pin-head till he was about 8 years old. It did not "pooch" forward the way the picture of the "physiological phimosis", it was just a tight-appearing hole flat against the glans, when I checked. (This was 20-odd years ago, and I didn't know that I didn't need to be "checking" for retraction). The only problem this ever caused him was sometimes peeing in funny directions. At age 8, his foreskin opening started becoming looser and looser, and almost over night he became completely retractable.

Unless your son has a history of repeated forcible retraction, or repeated infections, I wouldn't worry about his foreskin opening. Wait, and trust in the natural developmental process.

As long as he can pee and it's not bothering him, the size of his foreskin opening is not an issue, especially in a 1-yr-old!

Here's another article talking about the correct way for a health care provider to examine a foreskin opening.
http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/catzel/

Gillian


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

What about erections, anyone?

DS1 (1.5 years) has erections and says "ow" oftentimes, and when the foreskin is all tight it looks like the second pic - no spouting. Is that normal? Or is the erected penis' foreskin supposed to look spouted like the first pic?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

All foreskins are different. I want to mention that until a boy is at least in his teens he cannot be diagnosed with true phimosis (unless of course someone has been forcing retraction and he now has scar tissue from it) It is ment to be fused to protect the glans. So no worries about that









Sancta it is common for little ones to say ow even when it dosnt really hurt because they dont have the vocabulary to explain it any other way. The odd felling that they get with the erection is often something they say ow to.

If your ds can urinate with no problems, meaning a good stream that isnt super tiny then there isnt a problem.

There is no certain way a erect penis should look when intact. It will do what it is ment to. Some boys will have enough overhang that it dosnt pull tight at all and there will still be a little foreskin there bunched up. Or it may pull tight to were you can actually see the glans through the hole, or the hole will be so small you cant see anything but what appears to be a very tiny opening.

The sphincter at the tip of the foreskin is like the one at the anus it clamps down when not in use and releases when needed. So a tiny pin hole opening is fine when not in use but if you see your ds urinating and it is still super tiny and he is hurting and straining then that could be a issue. Ballooning is not tho that is normal.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for that info, MCatLvrMom.... I appreciate it.


----------

